
Migrate Your DNS Zones from EdgeCast to Azure DNS - tygertec
https://medium.com/@tygertec/migrate-your-dns-zones-from-edgecast-to-azure-dns-8feaeacc4de6
======
tygertec
Version without Medium

[https://www.tygertec.com/migrate-dns-edgecast-azure-
dns/](https://www.tygertec.com/migrate-dns-edgecast-azure-dns/)

